# In news today - UK sperm bank to be opened



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-28631068

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Carrie.  This gets a big thumbs up from me.

My DH and I need donor sperm and we chose our clinic due to availability of UK donors.  We are considering changing clinics but have found it exceedingly difficult to find another clinic with a reasonable choice of UK donors.  I contacted the NGDT, DCN and HFEA on my quest but they were all unable to help with this information apart from suggesting some clinics anecdotally.

I am therefore really pleased to see this and keen to find out more as information gets released (I can't see anything on NGDT's website at the moment).


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I agree, a really welcome development. 

As you know we also used donor sperm but because of shortages in the UK, we imported ours from Xytex in the USA. We were very pleased with their service and obviously have had great success with our donor. But I do worry that when our little ones are old enough to want to contact the donor, the distance involved and him living in a different country may create difficulties. A UK donor would have been preferable. Oh well, water under the bridge now for us! But hopefully it will help future couples in our situation.


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Fab news. i used xytex too but got a british donor....

Xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Bit more on BBC website today.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28658885

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Lovely positive article Bumble   Particularly interesting to read the donor's viewpoint.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see such a positive view presented - especially in comparison to the awful way it was presented in the Daily Moron at the weekend!

Xxx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice to read the comment from the donor, I always wonder what their perspective is on it!


----------

